# 9/11 war eine False Flag attack!



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

Beginnend mit einem zitat von ruyven...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr guter Vorschlag, denn wenn es noch mehr offtopic wird, dann mach ich aus dem bläulichem Forumshintergrund tatsächlich eine gelbe Wand.
> Oder eine rote
> 
> Ich möchte an der Stelle aber noch anmerken, dass für alle Diskussion im Politikforum den Themen angemessene, hohe Anforderungen an Argumentation und Belegbarkeit gestellt werden. Das führte bereits im Thread zum WTC zu einiger Ernüchterung. Bei einem Thema, bei dem die physikalischen Abläufe ziemlich eindeutig sind, dürfte es noch schwerer werden, über etwas anderes als Hörensagen und Verdachtsmomente zu reden.
> D.h. ggf. solltet ihr den Thread gleich in der RuKa erstellen, damit ihr euch euren Verschwörungstheorien hingeben könnt.


 

Um nochmal auf den 11.9. zu sprechen zu kommen, es gibt doch nicht etwa wirklich noch menschen die die wahrheit hinter diesen anschlägen noch nicht begriffen haben?
Wie naiv und dumm müsste man sein, dieses falsche gerede noch zu glauben? 
Die türme wurden gesprengt, das ist fakt. das sieht man, das hört man und da sind sich auch die experten weltweit einig.
Als beweis reicht da schon unsere gute alte physik! wer in der schule nur mal ein wenig aufgepasst hätte wüsste das. noch offensichtlicher sind die bombenanschläge von london und madrid! wieder eine false flag-attacke... aber die sind ein anderes thema.

es ist unglaublich aber wahr wenn man sich überlegt was für eine dumme geschichte die usa da der menscheit erzählt hat. noch unglaublicher ist es das sie damit durchkommen sind.
Und das selbst heute, nachdem so viele menschen etliche millionen dollar in filme, bücher reportagen . investiert haben nur um den "dummen" menschen irgendwie die wahrheit zu vermitteln. das sogar so verdeutlicht das selbst uschi und herbert vom pommes grill verstehen sollten worum es geht!
aber selbst einem andreas von bülow (ehemaliger deutscher innenminister) wird da nicht geglaubt, und der weiß es mit sicherheit besser als wir alle! nur der regierung glaubt man solchen schwachsinn ohne nachzufragen^^ das von der regierung gesponnene netz rundum die angeblichen attentäter ist grandios zusammengebrochen. 
und doch gibt es immernoch solche deppen die dumme sprüche ohne jegliches wissen um fakten etc reißen!
Wenn es um so ein thema geht sind die leute natürlich gleich verschwörungstheoretiker^^ ich bitte euch... 
Allein die tatsache das komischerweise noch ein drittes gebäude, gebäude 7 nämlich, eingestürzt sein soll?! son blöder zufall das genau in dem gebäude die akten sämtlicher institutionen die daran beteiligt waren lagen...der besitzer hat mehr als 3 milliarden dollar gewinn gemacht, durch diese anschläge! 
schaut euch doch erstmal vorhandenes bildmaterial an, schaut euch die interviews an und lernt das 1x1 der physik bevor mit solchem standardblödsinn wie "verschwörungstheorie" gekontert wird...


MfG Terence

Guckt euch erstmal das bildmaterial etc an! Dort findet ihr auch sämtliche links zu vorhanden quellen usw.
zu empfehlen:

Unter falscher Flagge
Zeitgeist
Terrorstorm
Loose Change

Dokumentarfilme

http://infokrieg.tv/


MfG Terence


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Naja ganz ehrlich bin ich was die sprengungen angeht skeptisch. Aber das ist ja auch völlig egal. 

Der hintergrund ist schon ziemlich einleuchtend wenn man sich bisl intensiver mit Amerika befasst. 

Es gab damals schonmal ein plan das Amerika ein Attentat vortäuscht das angeblich von Cuba aus kommt um Fidel Castro zu stürzen, nur hat Kennedy damals diesen plan nicht unterschrieben. 
Es sollte ein attentat auf ein Amerikanischen Linienflugzeug durchgeführt werden um eine rechtfertigung zu haben Cuba anzugreifen. Diese Operation ist als Operation Northwoods bekannt. 
Wenn Amerika bzw das CIA vor 40 jahren schon solche pläne schmiedet und die auch nur wegen Kennedy nicht umgesezt ( warum wohl wurde Kennedy ermordert ..... ), dann ist das garnicht wirklich unwarscheinlich das die Bush´s solche methoden umsetzen. Ich mein der erste Golf krieg, der zweite und der dritte waren alles perfekte täuschungen. Und das sind definitiv keine verschwörungstheorien sondern tatsachen die auf nicht wiederlegbaren fakten beruhen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Die türme wurden gesprengt, das ist *fakt. *
> MfG Terence




Wie bitte? Das einzige was daran Fakt ist, ist dass es eine Verwschörungstheorie ist.
Wer behauptet, dass sei Fakt, vergisst die anderen Fakten.


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Die türme wurden gesprengt, das ist fakt. das sieht man, das hört man und da sind sich auch die experten weltweit einig.


Nö, alle Experten (MIT u.Ä.) sind sich einig, dass das ganze ein Terroranschlag war.

Die einzigen "Experten", die sich einig sind, dass es eine Sprengung war, sind irgendwelche Arbeitslosen mit zuviel Zeit, die daraus dann ne lächerlich und hahnebüchen Doku machen.


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

Naja, ich bin auch der Meinung, das die Türme gesprengt wurden sind. 
Weil bei allen Fakten, die die Regierung auf irgend einer weise in irgend ein Bedrängnis bringen könnte, wird einfach Stillschweigend nichts gesagt und auf ein anderes Thema gelenkt. 

Auch das mit unseren Geldsystem wird bei Zeitgeist und auch vielen anderen Videos DEUTLICHST darauf hingewiesen. Blos intressiert die Masse der Bevölkerung es nicht. 

Nachrichten sind die reinsten Zensuren. Nur das bringen was gut ist, und was Kohle bringt. 
Verschwörung?!? also neee... bringt doch keine Kohle ein, bringen wir lieber das, was die Masse hören will und was die Regierung uns sagen möchte, damit wir ruhig bleiben. xD
Die hätten den Krieg damals NIE durchbekommen, wenn irgendwie rausgekommen wär, das die USA selbst die Attentate inszeniert hatte.

@Two-Face: Hast du denn Gegenbeweise das es nicht so ist?!


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

andere fakten? welche anderen fakten? du kannst sämtliche wissenschaftler, physiker und sonst wen befragen, jeder wird dir bestätigen das die türme nie einstürzen hätten dürfen. erst recht nicht so wie sie eingestürzt sind! das allein ist der größte FAKT an der sache. die physikalischen gesetze setzt auch keine us-amerikanische regierung ausser kraft!
Jeder dem das nicht auffällt, der muss doch sowas von blind und naiv sein^^ wie kann man glauben das 2 gebäude durch zufall identisch einstürzen (wohlgemerkt weltweit die einzigen die durch feuer eingestürzt sein sollen) Und gebäude 7 lassen wir gar noch aussen vor!

Guck dir mal dieses bild an:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2478/3658320039_15fe5581c1_o.jpg

Und guck dir genau die stahlträger an! jeder der, wie ich, viel mit metall etc zu tun hat sieht auf anhieb was mit dem träger passiert ist! er ist fein säuberlich mit termit getrennt worden. man sieht perfekt die schlacke usw. Genau so bearbeiten sämtliche abrissfirmen die träger wenn ein gebäude kontrolliert gesprengt werden soll. vor den anschlägen waren ganze etagen gesperrt und geschlossen worden, sprengstoffspürhunde wurden abgezogen, arbeitszeiten des sicherheitspersonals verkürzt.

Das alles sind FAKTEN und werden einfach ignoriert und totgeschwiegen... es gibt bis heute keine beweise für "islamischen terror" das hat selbst das fbi zugeben müssen! viele der angeblichen attentäter haben sich nach dem 11.9 gemeldet um darauf aufmerksam zu machen das sie sehr wohl am leben sind und nie etwas mit terorrismus zu tun hatten! trotzdem tauchen ihre namen noch heute unter denen der angeblichen attentäter auf! abgesehen davon das bei keinem der anschläge auch nur ein einziges todesopfer gefunden wurde, geschweige denn leichenteile blut oder nur irgendwas. aber den pass des attentäters, den findet man^^ also wirklich...


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

Dazu kommt noch das Gebäude 7 eingestürzt ist, das eben NICHT von einem Flugzeug getroffen ist. Zu diesen Vorfall gibt es noch keine Aussage von der Regierung. Wie denn auch!?! Sollen sie sagen das sie ihre eigenen Gebäude gesprengt haben?!?


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> @Two-Face: Hast du denn Gegenbeweise das es nicht so ist?!



Hast du den Beweis, dass es so ist?
Im Endeffekt bin ich derselben Meinung wie Bucklew: Wer es mal realistisch sieht und seinen angeborenen Drang, alles was er nicht versteht mit irgendwelchen Dingen, die er noch weniger versteht zu verbinden, auszuschalten, dann kommt man zu dem Schluss, dass es nur ein Terroranschlag gewesen sein kann. Das Loch im Pentagon wurde auch nicht gesprengt. Das Gebäude ist aufgrund geschmolzener Trägerklammern eingestürzt, diesen ganzen anderen Quatsch, wie sichtbare Explosionen in den Etagen darunter lässt sich auch anderweitig erklären - wenn man den ganzen Faupax um 9/11 herum glaubt, wird man religiös - angesichts gewisser Behauptungen, der Teufel wäre im Rauch der einstürzenden Türme erschienen. Alles nur irgendwelche Hirngespinste, die sich der Menschenverstand so aufgrund seiner angeborenen Natur einredet. 

Und um nochmal auf den Threadersteller zurückzukommen: Wenn du behauptest, dass gewisse Menschen dei "Wahrheit" noch nicht begriffen haben, dann solltest DU dich mal hinterfragen, was DU nicht begriffen hast: nämlich dass diese gesamte Diskussion um den Vorfall vor nun fast 8 Jahren jeglicher ethisch oder moralisch sinnvoller Daseinsberechtigung entbehrt.

*Himmelherrgottnochmal Leute, wann begreift IHR endlich, dass diese vielen Menschen, die damals umgekommen sind, durch stupides und völlig primitives Aufstellen und gegenseitiges an den Kopf werfen irgendwelcher Verschwörungstheorien und Meinungen auch nicht wieder lebendig werden und den Vorfall nicht ungeschehen macht? Egal wer dafür verantwortlich war, auch wenn wir den Schuldigen kennen würden, wir könnten nix dran ändern, seht das doch bitte endlich ein.

*Aber stimmt, darum geht's ja nicht, es geht hier ja nur drum den Menschlichen Drang, Erklärungen zu spektakulären und schockierenden Vorfällen zu finden, zu befriedigen.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

richtig... alleine der typ dem´s gehört^^ larry silverstein gehört wohl zu den skrupelosesten menschen die die usa zu bieten hat. der kerl hat sowas von viel mist am stecken... der geht sprichwörtlich über leichen für sein geld! im endeffekt hat er *9 Milliarden Dollar *schadensersatz bekommen!

@Twoface

Leute wie du sind der grund warum die schuldigen niemals zur rechenschaft gezogen werden. genau durch dieses denken verschwindet dieser tag langsam aus dem gedächtnis der menschen! das ruhen zu lassen ,weil man eh nichts machen kann, ist ganz genau der falsche weg. genau darauf haben diese leute doch spekuliert. Was ist mit der physik, ignorierst du das die ganze zeit? jeder der nur ein winziges stück logik besitzt weiß das die offizielle version gelogen ist.
Einsturz aufgrund geschmollzener klammern? so ein blödsinn, warum sind die träger dann auseinandergebrannt wie auf dem bild zu sehen? warum stürzen die türme mit freier fallgeschwindigkeit identisch ein? wo sind die träger nach dem einsturz? diese hätten gen himmel ragen müssen^^ was ist mit gebäude 7? tausende zeugen sagen aus das sie direkt vorm einsturz mehrere explosionen gehört haben. alles einbildung? nehm doch mal das gesamtpaket und betrachte es ohne USA-brille! dann KANNST DU NUR ZU DEM ENTSCHLUSS KOMMEN DAS DA WAS NICHT STIMMT...

Du verhöhnst die opfer indem du die täter in schutz nimmst und alles darum vergessen willst.

Das im pentagon nie ein flugzeug reingeflogen ist, weiß auch jeder der nur mal die augen aufmacht... das zu beweisen wäre für die regierung ein witz. es gibt zig kameraaufnahmen von dem einschlag. warum du keine zu gesicht bekommst, kannst du dich ja selber mal fragen- aber logik und physik gibs bei euch ja nicht!
Und die diskussion des vorfalls entbehrt jeglicher moralischer daseinsberechtigung??? was is denn das fürn blödsinn? erzähl das doch mal den angehörigen der opfer^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Leute wie du sind der grund warum die schuldigen niemals zur rechenschaft gezogen werden. genau durch dieses denken verschwindet dieser tag langsam aus dem gedächtnis der menschen! das ruhen zu lassen ,weil man eh nichts machen kann, ist ganz genau der falsche weg. genau darauf haben diese leute doch spekuliert. Was ist mit der physik, ignorierst du das die ganze zeit? jeder der nur ein winziges stück logik besitzt weiß das die offizielle version gelogen ist.



Und Leute wie DU ein typisches Beispiel für unsere Gesellschaft - dass jeden Tag überall woanders in der Welt unzählige Menschen qualvoll verrecken (Dritte Welt bzw. Entwicklungsländer) ist einem völlig egal, aber wenn irgendwo mal ein Flugzeug in ein Wolkenkratzer kracht oder ein paar Leute bei einem ach so "tragischen Unglück/Mord/Attentat/etc. ums Leben kommen, dann hat man Augen und Ohren natürlich sofort sperrangelweit offen - ist ja was anderes, als wenn ein Kind den Hungertod stirbt, als wenn ein Mensch bei einer Explosion zerfetzt wird. 
Bucklews Post hast du übrigens überlesen. Der hat das zusammengefasst, wie es nun mal ist - du hörst auf irgendwelche Spekulationen, die Realität sieht anders aus.

Und zu deiner Behauptung, den "Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft ziehen" ....naja........na dann, viel Glück!


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

Die einzigen experten die das behaupten sind die, die dafür bezahlt werden?! da wird ein institut mit irgendwas beauftragt und egal was da rauskommt, das schluckt man ungeprüft... es gibt weltweit experten, nicht nur in den usa! und diese haben eine ganz andere auffassung. nicht umsonst ist soetwas weltweit noch nie passiert! aber was die anderen sagen interessiert ja nicht. nur was von der regierung kommt wird geglaubt, auch wenn es noch so dumm ist.
und was haben diese false-flag attacken mit dem welthunger zu tun? nur weil ich skeptisch bin ist mir alles andere doch nicht egal. aber es währe ein netter vergleich...

Wenn die regierung dir heute erzählen würde das nirgends kinder an hunger sterben, sondern selber schuld sind... das würdest du glauben?`hat ja die regierung gesagt. was man sieht,hört und weiß is dann ja egal.


----------



## Sight (28. November 2009)

Da bin ich deiner Meinung Terence Skill , sogar Augenzeugen haben zugegeben im Keller der Gebäude (als sie rausranten) eine Explosion zu hören, das die unteren Schreiben rausgeflogen sind.
Die offiziele Stellungnahme ist meiner Meinung nach komplett gelogen! Politisch gesehen ist es mir total egal, was wegen dieser Sache 'abgeht'. Ich bin nur zu 100% sicher, das die Gebäude wegen einem Brand in den oberen Stockwerken, nicht wie ein Kartenhaus einstürzen können, wie gesagt Physikalisch unmöglich ohne eine richtig koordinierte Sprengung.

Was bringt es jetzt über Kinder der dritten Welt zu sprechen? Es ist alles Schei*e, überall wo Menschen sterben. Wir können hier auch einen Dritten Welt Thread aufmachen und uns über die Kinder da unterhalten. Ziemlich unnötig so einen Vergleich rauszukramen.


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

Ja. Hier sind jetzt im Vergleich zu den übrigen übeln der Welt nicht so viele Menschen gestorben. 
ABER: das so ein, wies du jetzt verspottest würd ich schon was sagen, Attentat als Grund hergenommen wird, noch mehr Leid und Elend herbeizuführen, sollte zumindestens nicht Geduldet werden. 
Die Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen... ich denke das wird jetzt leider schwer. Dennoch wäre die Wahrheit hier schon etwas, was der Menschheit die Augen öffnen würde.
Ob sie natürlich für solche Wahrheiten bereit sind, ist wieder eine andere Frage...


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Muss ich mich jetzt hier rechtfertigen, oder was?

1. Ich habe niemals behauptet, dass ich mich von der Regierung beeinflussen lasse weder dass ich die Opfer des Anschlags verhöhne - ganz im Gegenteil, ich war der erste, der überhaupt erwähnt hat, dass da Leute ums Leben gekommen sind.

2. Warum soll der Vergleich hinken? Könnt ihr auch nur ansatzweise meine Behauptung über unsere moderne Gesellschaft etwas gegenargumentieren? 
Die Kinder die jeden Tag sterben bzw. verrecken, haben also keine Aufmerksamkeit verdient, oder was? Sind nur diejenigen wert, betrauert zu werden, welche bei einem schockierenden und spektakulären Vorfall ums Leben kommen? 
Darüber hinaus ist ein 4-Jähriger niemals für seinen eigenen Tod verantwortlich, dafür kann er (zumindest da unten) nix - wenn man hier jemand versucht, jemandem die Schuld zu geben, dann wohl unseren Vorfahren, denn die haben die Kontinente ausgebeutet.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

du glaubst doch die version der regierung ungeprüft? du verteidigst diese version gar noch... obwohl die regierungsversion wohl die ist, die keinen einzigen haltbaren beweis hat oder auch nur einen anhaltspunkt liefert. auf der anderen seite steht die phiskalischen gesetzte! und die hat noch keiner widerlegt! du hast ja recht, es ist traurig genug das weltweit kinder und erwachsene an hunger sterben. wenn wir jetzt allerdings noch anfangen zuzugucken wie die eigene regierung ihre landsleute vor ihren augen tötet, wo kommen wir dann hin?!


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

Das schlimme ist eigentlich, das was die Masse der Bevölkerung glaubt und weiß, die EINZIGE Wahrheit ist. 
Das wahr früher so und ist jetzt auch noch so. 
Was hat man denn danamals geglaubt?!? Die Erde ist flach wie ne Scheibe!!! Und wer was anderes glaubt, hat gesponnen oder wurde gleich aufgehängt.

Heute wird man dann, wenn was nicht in den "Mainstream" passt, gleich als Verschwörung gesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Sogar wenn die Regierung dafür verantwortlich gewesen sein sollte: DIESE Regierung gibt es heute nicht mehr in den U.S.A. 
Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit so einem CIA/Illuminati-irgendwas-Dreck daher.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist eigentlich, das was die Masse der Bevölkerung glaubt und weiß, die EINZIGE Wahrheit ist.
> Das wahr früher so und ist jetzt auch noch so.
> Was hat man denn danamals geglaubt?!? Die Erde ist flach wie ne Scheibe!!! Und wer was anderes glaubt, hat gesponnen oder wurde gleich aufgehängt.
> 
> Heute wird man dann, wenn was nicht in den "Mainstream" passt, gleich als Verschwörung gesehen.


 
Das ist es, 100% richtig!

"Sogar wenn die Regierung dafür verantwortlich gewesen sein sollte: DIESE Regierung gibt es heute nicht mehr in den U.S.A. 
Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit so einem CIA/Illuminati-irgendwas-Dreck daher."

Lobbyismus kennst du? Diese Lobby wechselt sicher nicht mit der regierung...
Guck dir doch mal an wem die ganzen firmen gehören die an der sache beteiligt waren... die sicherheitsfirma die vorher verantwortlich für den komplex war und die firma die den schutt beräumt hat... komischerweise beides firmen von bush seinem bruder^^ jaja, zufall...


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Und was soll der 9/11 den USA bitte gebracht haben? Ihre Wirtschaft war unmittelbar danach im Keller. Im Irak ist bzw. wäre Bush so oder so einmarschiert. Der 9/11 hat für niemanden einen praktischen Nutzen gehabt.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

für niemanden einen nutzen gehabt??? patriot act sagt dir was?und allein silverstein hat 9 milliarden plus gemacht! es geht den leuten ausserdem doch nicht um die usa? das sind einzelne privatleute bei denen die kassen klingeln! guck dir die ölfirma an, an der bush beteiligt ist? die hat derbsten gewinn gemacht! noch besser steht Blackwater da, eine söldnergesellschaft... die kassieren zig millionen, täglich! und wer die teilhaber sind kannst du dir doch denken... es gibt auch bewiesene fälle in denen aufgedeckt wurde das etliche anschläge auf us soldaten in afgahnistan von blackwater ausgeführt wurden! ich empfehle dir dich mal sachlich mit der sache zu befassen. dann merkst du vielleicht das es schon lange keine verschwörungstheorie ist. belese dich doch mal zu dem thema der "Bilderberger"


----------



## Scorpioking78 (28. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was soll der 9/11 den USA bitte gebracht haben? Ihre Wirtschaft war unmittelbar danach im Keller. Im Irak ist bzw. wäre Bush so oder so einmarschiert. Der 9/11 hat für niemanden einen praktischen Nutzen gehabt.



USA PATRIOT Act ? Wikipedia

Die Wirtschaft wäre eh eingebrochen, da die FED ein privates Unternehmen ist, dass die Währung der USA bereitstellt.
Die FED leiht der USA (dem Bürger Geld). Es ist ein Kreditgeschäft, von Anfang an. Jeder Dollar, den die Fed in Umlauf bringt, muß von der Bev mit 1,25 Dollar zurückbezahlt werden. Als Bürger der USA kann man nie Schuldenfrei leben.
Früher war der Dollar im Goldstandart ausgegeben worden, d.h. jedem Dollar stand eine gewisse Goldmenge zur Deckung gegenüber. Das ist heute nicht mehr so - damit haben die USA ihre wirtschaftliche Freiheit verloren, da sie immer der Fed Geld schulden werden.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

Richtig Scorpion... 

Zeitgeist Abbendium hat das alles ganz anschaulich zu einem Film zusammengefügt...

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=1352552668588051041#


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Wieso sollte ich? Wer Moore und Scholl-Latour kennt, braucht sich nicht mit irgendwelchen hintergründigen und schlecht vom Betrachter beweisbaren Storys auseinanderzusetzen. Bin Laden hat mehrfach zugegeben, dafür verantwortlich zu sein (jaja, ich weiß, Bush hat auch eine Verbindung zu dem). 
Ich habe diese ganzen Geschichten alle schon gehört und betrachte solche Werke grundsätzlich mit einem kritischen Auge, denn woher will ich wissen, ob das auch wirklich stimmt? Ich kenne gute, solide Personen die nunmal einer ähnlichen Ansicht sind wie ich - Bush bzw. die US-Regierung hat schon im Vorfeld von den Anschlägen gewusst, aber nichts dagegen unternommen - in sofern sehe ich die Regierung darin verwickelt. Aber es gibt so viele Behauptungen und Theorien über alle möglichen Vorfälle, welche sich vor der Geburt Christi ereignet haben, jeder phaselt irgendwas anderes daher. Solche "Berichte" haben die Kraft der Manipulation, vergiss das nicht. Auf der "sicheren" Seite steht man nur, wenn man zugibt, keine Ahnung von der Sache zu haben - sei es nun der 11. September oder Roswell. 

Bis der wahre Schuldige entlarvt ist, ist eben jener schon lange begraben, da wird man niemanden mehr zur Rechenschaft ziehen können - sofern irgend jemand dazu überhaupt in der Lage ist.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

Welcher bin laden denn? es gibt ca. 5-7 verschiedene "bin-laden" schauspieler... man weiss nichtmal ob es den überhaupt gibt, bzw noch gibt. diese person existiert eher nur für die regierung um einen schuldigen für solchen scheiss zu finden. denkst du der typ würde jedes mal solche billigen bekennervideos machen? der dialyse-kranke der in einer höhle wohnt? das stinkt genauso nach manipulation wie der rest. 5 verscheidene videos, 5 verschiedene leute zu sehen. das taucht alles in den einschlägigen filmen auf. das zeigt mir das du diese nie gesehen hast.
nun, nur gibt es vom 11.9 mehr als genug videos... und was dort zu sehen ist, lässt sich nunmal 110% nicht mit der offiziellen version vereinbaren. Das wird sich nicht ändern! Schweine fliegen nunmal nicht, wenn sie nicht geworfen werden, auch wenn es irgendeine Humboldt-Universität behaupten würde. Was im endeffekt wirklich passiert ist und was genau die hintergründe sind etc bleibt zu klären. Das einzige was in jedem Fall nicht stimmt, ist die offizielle version der geschichte.


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Jeder dem das nicht auffällt, der muss doch sowas von blind und naiv sein^^ wie kann man glauben das 2 gebäude durch zufall identisch einstürzen (wohlgemerkt weltweit die einzigen die durch feuer eingestürzt sein sollen) Und gebäude 7 lassen wir gar noch aussen vor!
> 
> Guck dir mal dieses bild an:
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2478/3658320039_15fe5581c1_o.jpg


Dazu vllt mal ein paar Fakten:

9/11 – Keine Verschwörung am 11. September - Eine Betrachtung der Behauptungen, es seien Bomben im World Trade Center (WTC) explodiert und im Pentagon sei kein Passagierflugzeug eingeschlagen

Wenn man sich die Videos ansieht sieht man auch ganz klar, wie die Stahlträgers des Gebäude genau an den Einschlagstellen kollabieren und der obere Teil nach unten fällt und das gesamte Haus unter sich begräbt. Wenn man (wie auf deinem Foto) eine der unteren Stahlstreben dort sprengen würde, wäre das Haus umgefallen und nicht in sich kollabiert.

Das das WTC durch das Feuer eingestützt ist, ist auch überhaupt kein Wunder, schließlich sorgt für die Stabilität einzig und allein das Stahlskelett (anders als beim Empire State Building, das den Einschlag einer Militärmaschine locker überlebt hat) und das ist natürlich weich geworden und irgendwann kollabiert. Sah man auch an den Trümmerresten, dort waren die angeschweißten Befestigungen für die Böden geschmolzen und nach unten gebogen, die Böden also weg (diese sorgen für die horizontale Stabilität) und dadurch haben sich die äußeren Träger nach außen gebogen.

Eine Explosion in dieser Höhe und noch so perfekt, dass die Häuser wirklich nur in sich zusammenfallen - absolut unmöglich.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

absolut unmöglich ist das die gebäude von allein indentisch mit freier fallgeschwindigkeit einstürzen! es ist physikalisch einfach nicht möglich?! 2 gebäude mit völlig unterschiedlichen einschlägen. die temperaturen dort oben waren viel zu niedrig als das der stahl hätte schmelzen können, erkennt man daran das nur minuten später eingeschlossene opfer direkt aus der einschlagstelle heraus winkten etc. so heiss kann es da kaum gewesen sein^^ es gab weltweit kein einziges anderes gebäude bei dem das annähernd passiert wäre. die bauer des wtc sind noch heute der meinung das es selbst den einschlag von einer 747 locker standgehalten hätte! die fallgeschwindigkeit hätte sich in jedem fall verlangsamen müssen, oder die spitze hätte abknicken müssen. und wo bitteschön sind dann die träger geblieben? wie erklärst du dir das bild des abgerannten trägers?


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

WIE hätte das Gebäude denn _umfallen _können? Den Towern hat niemand einen "Schubser" von außen gegeben, denn der wäre nämlich dafür notwendig gewesen. 
Durch brennendes Kerosin entsteht eine Hitze von über 1000 Grad, das bringt Stahl sehr wohl zum schmelzen. Die einzelnen Stockwerke sind nur mit den ja viel diskutierten Klammern an der Außenhülle befestigt und schmelzen unter den Temperaturen - die Folge ist, dass die Stockwerke nacheinander aufeinander krachen. 
Die Explosionen, die darunter entstanden sind, sind darauf zurückzuführen, dass sich die Luft sehr schnell verdichtet hat.


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

Alle deine Fragen werden in meinem Link beantwortet, also lies da mal nach.

Abgesehen davon was das WTC niemals für den Einschlag einer 747 konstruiert. Wie auch, die 747 wurde erst Jahre nach dem Bau des WTCs eingeführt, die Konstruktion ging von wesentlich kleineren Flugzeugen aus.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

ich hab nicht behauptet das es dafür konstruiert wäre, aber es hätte dem einschlag standgehalten. es wurden definitiv solche sachen mitbedacht. theoretisch hätte es sogar 2 einschlägen standhalten sollen.

"Kerosinbrände erreichen Temperaturen von 600-800°C, Stahl schmilzt aber erst bei 1588°C"


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Du hast dir den Link offenbar wirklich nicht durchgelesen:



> Des weiteren muss 	man Stahl nicht schmelzen, damit seine Festigkeit nachlässt, das geschieht 	schon weit unterhalb des Schmelzpunkts. Schon bei etwa 600°C verliert Stahl 50% 	seiner Festigkeit, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass er sich ausdehnt und damit 	Verbindungen zu anderen Trägern sprengen kann. Das Kerosin war darüber hinaus 	nur der Zünder, gewöhnliche Bürobrände können erheblich höhere Temperaturen 	erreichen.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

du meintest durch brennendes kerosin entstehen temps von über 1000 grad... das ist defintiv falsch^^
die brände im büro können ja kaum massig hitze verursacht haben, wenn dort noch leute umherlaufen? und aus den einschlagstellen heraus winken? es waren ausserdem bereits feuerwehrleute im 70. stock und höher. diese sprachen nur von kleineren herden die locker zu kontrollieren wären. 5 minuten später stürzte der erste turm ein^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> du meintest durch brennendes kerosin entstehen temps von über 1000 grad... das ist defintiv falsch^^
> die brände im büro können ja kaum massig hitze verursacht haben, wenn dort noch leute umherlaufen? und aus den einschlagstellen heraus winken? es waren ausserdem bereits feuerwehrleute im 70. stock und höher. diese sprachen nur von kleineren herden die locker zu kontrollieren wären. 5 minuten später stürzte der erste turm ein^^



Wer hat denn das erzählt?
Jeder der ein bisschen Ahnung von Physik hat und sich den Zusammenprall mit einem Gebäude diesen Ausmaßes mit einem Flugzeug diesen Ausmaßes vorstellen kann, weiß bzw. kann sich denken, dass von diesem Flugzeug erst mal kaum noch was übrig ist und es dort einen enormen Hitzestau gegeben haben muss. Das kann dir jeder Depp erklären, der sich mit solchen Themen auskennt, ohne zuvor überhaupt von dem Vorfall gehört zu haben. 
Ließ dir doch wenigstens mal den von mir zitierten Textteil durch, dann weißt duch auch, dass unter diesen Umständen 1000° auch gar nicht notwendig sein müssen.


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> WIE hätte das Gebäude denn _umfallen _können? Den Towern hat niemand einen "Schubser" von außen gegeben, denn der wäre nämlich dafür notwendig gewesen.
> *Durch brennendes Kerosin entsteht eine Hitze von über 1000 Grad, das bringt Stahl sehr wohl zum schmelzen.* Die einzelnen Stockwerke sind nur mit den ja viel diskutierten Klammern an der Außenhülle befestigt und schmelzen unter den Temperaturen - die Folge ist, dass die Stockwerke nacheinander aufeinander krachen.
> Die Explosionen, die darunter entstanden sind, sind darauf zurückzuführen, dass sich die Luft sehr schnell verdichtet hat.


 
Bitteschön  ich will mich aber auch nicht an dem wortlaut aufhängen. ich denke ich weiß wie du es meintest Und nochmal: eingeschlossene haben kurz nach dem anschlag direkt aus der einschlagstelle heraus gewunken... da herrschten definitiv keine 1000 grad


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Und was wolltest du mir damit jetzt sagen? Dass ich falsch lag? Aber nur in gewisser Weise, denn wenn du dir endlich mal die Posts von anderen _vollständig _durchlesen würdest, dann stimmt sogar meine Theorie.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Also wie ich im ersten Post schon geschrieben habe, ich kann mir schon vorstellen das die regierung ihre finger im spiel hatte ( siehe projekt Northwood ) allerdings stütze ich mich auf Fakten und nicht irgendwelchen vermutungen. 

Wenn das wirklich so gewesen wär das die Türme gesprengt wurden, dann ist das aber extrem offensichtlich passiert wenn scheinbar so viel das erkennen, aber so schlampig amerika auch ist, ich denke bei so ner sache hätten die bestimmt kein Fehler gemacht. 

Das witzige ist genau solche sachen werden absichtlich verbreitet, denn ne lüge die verschwöhrungstheoretiker als Wahrheit empfinden lenkt von der eigentlichen Wahrheit perfekt ab.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Das witzige ist genau solche sachen werden absichtlich verbreitet, denn ne lüge die verschwöhrungstheoretiker als Wahrheit empfinden lenkt von der eigentlichen Wahrheit perfekt ab.



Perfekt ausgedrückt!


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

was ebenso setsam ist, dass einen monat später im oktober der afghanistan feldzug begann ... und das soldaten die bin laden extrem dicht auf der spur waren dann plötzlich wieder abgezogen wurden so das bl wieder entkommen konnte ...

wurde bl am ende sogar von cia agenten oder silverstein bezahlt ? das bild von ts beweist deutlich das man da schnitte sieht wie dies bei schneidladungen von sprengstoff entsteht ...


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Und nochmal: eingeschlossene haben kurz nach dem anschlag direkt aus der einschlagstelle heraus gewunken... da herrschten definitiv keine 1000 grad


1. waren die einschlagstellen ziemlich groß - ein brand in der mitte von 1000°C muss noch lange nicht außen 1000°C bedeuten
2. sind keine 1000°C nötig, es reichen fürs verbiegen schon 600°C und weniger (hat ja Two-face schon gequotet)
3. "kurz nach dem anschlag" war das feuer natürlich längst nicht so ausgebreitet und so heiß, das heißt nicht, dass es dann später doch deutlich mehr waren
4. Sind die Flugzeuge natürlich IN das gebäude gefolgen und das feuer auch da sehr konzentiert


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon das die einschläge die Stahlkonstruktion sehr geschwächt wurde. 

Auserdem wird hier immer was von StahlSchmelzen gesprochen, Stahl verliert seine festigkeit schon vor dem Glühpunkt, somit sind keine SchmelzTemperaturen nötig gewesen um die Stabilität zu beinträchtigen, abgesehen davon das der einschlag vom Flugzeug schon dafür gesorgt haben müsste das die meisten Träger schon ziemlich angeschlagen waren. 


Und obs physikalisch möglich ist das die Türme so zusammenfallen, nunja es gab noch nie einen vergleichbaren fall,  und das ganze mit dem unfall vom Empire State building zu vergleichen ist absoluter schwachsinn. Dort ist nen B25 reingeflogen diese maschine ist viel viel kleiner, auserdem war das kein Jet hat dementsprechend auch noch einen etwas anderen Treibstoff als er heute bei Jets benuzt wird. 

Und ey wo wir grad beim Empire State building sind, mal ein beispiel für eine Physikalisch unmögliche sache die aber genau so eingetretten ist, als das Flugzeug eingeschlagen ist, hat es ein Fahrstuhl beschädigt, dieser fahrstuhl ist 75 stockwerke ( knapp 300meter ) im freien fall nach unten gerauscht, und es befand sich eine frau darin die das überlebt hat ( steht auch im Guiness buch der Rekorde ) 

Manchmal spielen eben faktoren ne rolle die klitzeklein sind aber auf anhieb nicht sofort erkannt werden oder nie erkannt werden, ich denke genau der gleiche fall wird bei den WTC gewesen sein, das dort halt kleine aber sehr viele faktoren dafür gesorgt haben das nen einschlag der flugzeuge reicht um die Türme zu zerstören.

BTW Das bild von TS beweist garnicht, man weis nicht ob das nen träger ist der ne statische funktion hat, zweitens ist das bild bei der bergungaktion entstanden, vermutlich wurde der träger mit ner SChneidlanze abgetrennt um den schutt wegzubekommen. Auserdem mal ganz ernsthaft, wenn der träger gesprengt wurde, dann hätt ja das gebäude drauf fallen müssen, allein dadurch hätt sich die schnittkante stark verformen müssen, kurz gesagt wenns wirklich gesprengt wär dann würde das ganz bestimmt nicht so aussehen. Und wer nen träger schräg sprengt damit er grade zusammenfällt nuja nuja, wie hier schon jemand sagte es ist absolut unmöglich das die Türme gesprengt wurden, allein der logistische aufwand wäre nicht zu bewerkställigen gewesen, das verkabeln hätte monate !!! gedauert .... 
Zu der zeit waren auch bauarbeiten um die brandschutzvorschriften zu erfüllen, so eine verkablung hätte auffallen müssen bei den bauarbeitern. Auserdem wurde noch nie auf der Welt von keinem sprengmeister der welt schonmal so eine sprenngung bewerkstelligt, es ist physikalisch gesehen unmöglich sowas zu simulieren, und das beim ersten mal gleich bei 2 türmen die sprengungen PERFEKT ablaufen ist noch unwarscheinlicher als die ganzen verschwörungstheorien zusammen. 

Zudem erkennt man an dem träger irgendwas, was geschmolzen ist und den träger runtergelaufen ist ( schaut zumindest so aus ) bei ner sprengung hätt durch die erschütterung aber garnix mehr am träger kleben dürfen. 
Und das Geschmolzene wenn es den wirklich so ist könnte genauso aus meiner these hervorgehen das der träger im rahmen der bergunsaktion von ner schneidlanze durchtrennt wurde um ein großes trümmerstück zu entfernen. 
Das die nicht einfach große teile so rausreißen bei ner bergungsaktion sollte klar sein, da immer noch vermutet wurde das leute noch lebend begraben sein könnten.


----------



## Havenger (28. November 2009)

das is wirklich ein rekord ... aber warum ist das gebäude dann so schlagartig nach unten gesackt und nicht iwie zur seite geknickt ? das ist doch ein bissl komisch ...


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> das is wirklich ein rekord ... aber warum ist das gebäude dann so schlagartig nach unten gesackt und nicht iwie zur seite geknickt ? das ist doch ein bissl komisch ...



Habe ich vorher versucht zu erklären. 
Also nochmal: es hätte ja quasi eine Gewalt von außen kommen müssen, eine Art von "Stoß". Dass das Gebäude in sich zusammenfällt ist ja vollkommen logisch, es ging ja auch gar net anders. 
Aber da eine Sprengung ähnlich aussieht war es auch abzusehen, dass einige Leute gleich wieder meinen, das hätte was damit zu tun ts ts ts.....


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Wie ich schon gesagt habe, es gibt kein vergleichsfall um zu wissen das es physikalisch komplett unmöglich ist. Und es ist wirklich denkbar das durch die konstruktion der türme diese fast komplett in sich zusammengestürzt sind, das sie komplett grade eingeknickt sind stimmt so auch nicht. Auserdem gibts einige zeugenberichte die bereits vor dem einsturz berichtet haben das stockwerke teilweise eingebrochen sind.  

Und wie gesagt die Stockwerke lagen auf einer stahlkonstruktion auf, das eine geschoss knall aufs nächste, durch die wucht werden die stahlträger erst recht geschwächt geben nach reisen das nächste stockwerk mit usw, so für ganz physikalisch unmöglich halte ich das nicht. Aber ich wage auch nicht darüber zu urteilen da ich weder sprengmeister bin noch architekt oder physiker.


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> ... das eine geschoss knall aufs nächste, durch die wucht werden die stahlträger erst recht geschwächt geben nach reisen das nächste stockwerk mit usw, so für ganz physikalisch unmöglich halte ich das nicht. Aber ich wage auch nicht darüber zu urteilen da ich weder sprengmeister bin noch architekt oder physiker.




Ok. Mal angenommen, es geht so das es wie ein Pfannkuchenprinzip nach unten geht, halte ich auch nicht für unmöglich. Wie kann es dann sein, dass das GANZE Gebäude buchstäblich im freien Fall nach unten saust. Die Stahlpfeiler weiter unten, die ja wirklich nicht durch die hitzen hätten angegriffen sein können, sind wie von Explosionssprengsetzen getrennt (Termint) und Tage danach sind noch nach Aussagen von den Leuten, die die Überreste des WTC weggeräumt hatten, noch "Lavaähnlicheflüsse" zu sehen. 
Nach euren Aussagen hätte sich der Stahl zwar verbiegen, aber nicht schmelzen dürfen. 
Genauso hätten doch etwa 200 Meter Stahlpfeiler noch aus dem Boden ragen müssen, da doch nur die oberen Pfeiler beschädigt waren.
Nach dem Pfannkuchenprenzip haben sich die Stockwerke ja von den Pfeiler gelöst. Hier haben die Stockwerke den Stahl anscheinend PERFEKT geschnitten und dann in den unteren Stockwerken sogar eingeschmolzen... WOW ^^ wunder der Physik


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Ok. Mal angenommen, es geht so das es wie ein Pfannkuchenprinzip nach unten geht, halte ich auch nicht für unmöglich. Wie kann es dann sein, dass das GANZE Gebäude buchstäblich im freien Fall nach unten saust. Die Stahlpfeiler weiter unten, die ja wirklich nicht durch die hitzen hätten angegriffen sein können, sind wie von Explosionssprengsetzen getrennt (Termint) und Tage danach sind noch nach Aussagen von den Leuten, die die Überreste des WTC weggeräumt hatten, noch "Lavaähnlicheflüsse" zu sehen.
> Nach euren Aussagen hätte sich der Stahl zwar verbiegen, aber nicht schmelzen dürfen.
> Genauso hätten doch etwa 200 Meter Stahlpfeiler noch aus dem Boden ragen müssen, da doch nur die oberen Pfeiler beschädigt waren.
> Nach dem Pfannkuchenprenzip haben sich die Stockwerke ja von den Pfeiler gelöst. Hier haben die Stockwerke den Stahl anscheinend PERFEKT geschnitten und dann in den unteren Stockwerken sogar eingeschmolzen... WOW ^^ wunder der Physik



Vergiss die kinetischen Kräfte und Verdichtung des Rauches nicht! Es gibt unzählige Faktoren, die man dabei beachten muss, jeder einzelne ist für solch einen Ablauf verantwortlich; das sind teilweise Faktoren, an die keiner denkt oder sie einfach übersieht. 
Die Stahlträger sind auch nicht geschmolzen, haben aber an Tragkraft verloren, und das *reicht bereits aus, um das Gebäude zum Einsturz zu bringen,* wie ich ja ständig gesagt habe. Die Träger müssen _nicht_ schmelzen, um zusammenzubrechen, es reicht bereits ein Stabilitätsverlust aus. Und diese Termit-Geschichte ist völliger Blödsinn, denn dies lässt sich mit der komprimierten Luft und dem heißen Rauch in den Etagen erklären.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Das WTC hatte ein besonders Bauprinzip und hat aus 3 einzelnen segmenten bestanden, es war keine durchgehend gleiche stahlkonstruktion, ab dem 78stock war der obere teil des Gebäudes der dem ganzen gebäude nochmal die nötige stabilität gegeben hat damits nach nicht innen zusammenklappt. 

Ich frag mich allerdings was du mit deiner aussage jetz beweisen oder behaupten willst. 

Ich hab doch bereits gesagt ich vermute stark das jene geschnittenen träger die man am Boden sieht zerschnitten wurden im rahmen der Bergungsaktion.

Ich hab auserdem nie ausgeschlossen das Stahl nicht geschmolzen ist, es wurd hier immer nur von geredet das stahl hätte schmelzen müssen um das gebäude kolabieren zu lassen, was aber schlichtweg falsch ist, auserdem konnten keine 200meter Stahlträger in die höhe ragen weil es diese einfach nicht gibt ! Die längsten träger waren glaube ich 80meter lang, auserdem lag die tragende konstruktion im inneren und nicht ausen an der fasade, die fasade und das äuserste wurde um den inneren kern drum gebaut. 

Und das man die WTC mithilfe von Thermit zum fall gebracht hat ist physikalisch genauso unmöglich, wie sollte man den logistik aufwand bewerkstelligen ohne das es auffällt.

Auserdem ist Thermit ein Pulver, jetz möchte ich bitte mal wissen wie man an einem Senkrechten Pfeiler, in einem 90°C winkel mit ein paar kilo thermit durchtrennen kann.... 

Wenn irgendwas mit Thermit verschweist wird, passiert das immer Senkrecht, also das thermit frisst sich dank der schwerkraft von oben nach unten, und nicht von links nach rechts durch nen pfeiler ..... kurz gesagt physikalisch ist die thermit these meiner ansicht nach nicht möglich.

Und das es auf Ground zero verdammt heiß war ist nur Logisch, die reibung und die massigen tonnen an material die sich in kurzer zeit verdichtet haben erzeugen enorme hitze. 

Mal ein kleines beispiel, ich lebe aufm Land ich kenne z.b die problematik wenn man Heuballen zu dicht presst, da kanns nämlich passieren das allein durch die verdichtung vom Heu so eine hitze entsteht das die ballen anfangen innen zu glimmen. Das gleiche hat man bei einem Hochsilo auch, das gras wird durch die verdichtung und den druck ganz schön erwärmt und zwar soweit das es durchaus zu einem brand kommen kann .... ich hab das schon selbst miterlebt wie ein Rundballen der zufest gepresst wurde angefangen hat von allein zu brennen. 

Und wenn da nen paar tonnen druck langen um den flammpunkt von Heu zu erreichen, dann werden die hunderte tonnen vom WTC definitiv eine enorme hitze erzeugen die tagelang noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

Im Großen hast du jetzt nichts anderes gesagt als ich.

Meine Frage war eigentlich, warum die Stahlpfeiler nicht mehr aus dem Boden geragt haben, da SICHER die Pfahler weiter unten von dem Aufprall NICHT angegriffen waren. Wärme steigt ja bekanntlich nach oben.  
Und wenn die oberen Pfeiler die Wärme nach unten übertragen hätten, dann wären sie zumindestens nur verbogen gewesen, und nich wie auf den Bilder exakt geschnitten.

Außerdem ist das Gebäude sieben auf genau die exakt gleiche Art eingestürzt. 
Lässt man die Videos weg, auf denen zu sehen ist, das es genauso eingestürzt ist, wie als wäre es gesprengt worden, wie kannst du mir dann erklären, das ein Stahlgebäude, durch einen Bürobrand, auch im Freienfall eingestürzt ist. 
Dazu kommt noch, das diese 3 Gebäude, die einzigen Stahlgebäude sind, die durch Feuer zusammengestürzt sind.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Aktualisier mal und lese den edit in meinem Text der erklärt das warum die stahlträger am boden geschnitten sind. 


Was Gebäude 7 betrifft, kaum einer bedenkt das in Gebäude 7 die Heizöltanks sich befunden haben .... zweitens war Gebäude 7 mit den WTC Türmen verbunden, drittens hat Gebäude 7 einige trümmerteile von den flugzeugen abbekommen. Auch hier gibts genug fakten warum es eingestürzt ist.

Leuts wenn ihr jetz auch noch behauptet die pfeiler am boden sind gesprengt worden damit das WTC zusammenstürzt dann stellt ihr eure eigen these mit der sprengung in frage. Wenn man unten gesprängt hätte wär das gebäude definitiv schräg zusammengekracht vorallem wenn die pfeiler in nem 90°C schnitt durchtrennt wurden ( hat jemand schonmal nen Baum gefällt ? )


----------



## der Türke (28. November 2009)

Dazu kommt auch das kein einziger Jude ums Leben kam ...!


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Immer diese verdammten gerüchte, gibts dafür einen Handfesten beweis ? Also wirklich nen Handfesten beweis anhand der Todesscheine und der überprüften identität und religionszugehörigkeit ? Nein den kann es nicht geben weil die regierung die Religionszugehörigkeit bei keinem opfer überprüft hat........ also gibts dazu auch keine offiziellen berichte. Genauso kannst sagen oh wunder es ist kein Moslem ums leben gekommen ( nich das es rasistich gemeint is, bin selbst teils türkischer abstammung )

Nein den gibts nicht, also ist das nicht mehr als nen total unsinniges gerücht.

Und damit das dumme gerücht endlich vom tisch ist, Abraham Foxman hatte eine organisation die im WTC ansässig war, und zwar die Jüdische Anti Defamation League, allein hier sind mindestens 400 jüdische mitarbeiter ums leben gekommen.  
Wenn das nicht der fall wäre ist es schon sehr seltsam das auf der ADL seite um die mitarbeiter getrauert wurde die ums leben gekommen sind 
http://www.adl.org/


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Dazu kommt auch das kein einziger Jude ums Leben kam ...!



Was haben jetzt bitte die Juden damit zu tun?!? xD


Hab jetzt grad noch was rausgesucht wo des gut beschrieben wurde, wie des mit den Sprengungen gewesen sein soll. 

Alles Schall und Rauch: Der Beweis für die Sprengung der Türme

In den Kommentaren schreibt auch jemand was, dem ich nur voll zustimmen kann:



> Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen... in einem Hochofen oder Automotor oder Raketenmotor herrschen spezielle Bedingungen, da wird massiv Sauerstoff zugeführt, Druck auch noch und die Bedingungen sind optimal.
> 
> In den Wolkenkratzern war es nicht so... es war ein normales offenes Feuer, das Flugbenzin verpuffte in einem Feuerball sofort und danach brannt nur noch die Büroeinrichtung. Es gab kein Kerosin als Brennstoff mehr. Der schwarze Rauch ist eine Temperaturanzeige, es zeigt das Feuer war praktisch aus und brannte schlecht. Es gibt Fotos von Menschen die in den Einschlaglöchern rumliefen, also war es kühl dort und das Feuer aus.
> 
> ...






Außerdem wie hingen die Gebäude denn zam? Also laut den Material, dass ich gefunden habe, hingen die TT's NICHT mit Gebäude 7 zusammen

http://www.theforbiddenknowledge.com/wtc/wtc.gif


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

Oh um himmelswillen so ein schwachsinniger mist der da geschrieben wird echt mal...... mega schwachsinn ..... Der treibstoff ist bestimmt nicht auf einmal verpufft, wer sich mal div Flugzeugunglücke anschaut wird feststellen das bei keinen der Treibstoff innerhalb von sekunden verpufft ist, das hätte einen Feuerball geben müssen der mehr als gewalltigt ist. Es gab aber keine extremen feuerbälle bei den einschlägen die erklären lassen das eine gewalltige menge treibstoff innerhalb von sekunden verpufft. 

Z.b gibts ein unglück auf nem Flugzeugträger wo ein vollgetanktes Flugzeug von ner Rakete getroffen wurde und explodierte, selbst bei dieser explosion ist nicht das ganze kerosin verpufft sondern wurde durch die luft geschleudert und hat das halbe flugdeck in brand gesezt. ( Katastrophe auf der USS Forrestal ) Laut zeugenaussagen hat sich das Kerosin auf dem Flugdeck verteilt durch die explosion und sich dann erst entzündet. Das belegen auch diverse Cameraaufnahmen der katastrophe.

Und wenn STahl doch so ne perfekte eigenschaft hat Wärme zu leiten, wie kommt es dann das man mit nem Schweisbrenner einen Stahlträger durchtrennen kann, nach dem von dir zitierten Text müste STahl so perfekt Wärmeleiten das es unmöglich wäre mit dem schweisbrenner eine stelle zum glühen zu bringen, auserdem hab ich bereits gesagt die Stahlträger waren nicht durchgehend, an den verbindungen hätte man nicht so eine hohe wärmeleitfähigkeit das man nur annähernd davon sprechen kann das 200000 tonnen stahl zusammenhängen und die wärme perfekt leiten.


----------



## Icejester (28. November 2009)

Naja, wenn man mal annimmt, daß das Pilotieren von zwei Flugzeugen in ein Gebäude eine Sprengung darstellt, dann sind die Twin Towers tatsächlich gesprengt worden.


----------



## Marquis (28. November 2009)

Ich würde keine Theorien über Physikalische Möglichkeit anstellen, wenn ich nicht Physik studiert und Ground Zero persönlich untersucht habe. Alles andere ist Spekulation und Hörensagen von irgendwelchen Journalisten die darüber "recherchiert" haben. 
Natürlich ist es möglich das die US-Regierung dahinter steckt, aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich und für uns nicht so einfach heraus zu finden.
Zudem versuchen viele Verschwörungstheoretiker so zu manipulieren, wie es der Regierung nachgesagt wird.
Für mich steht keine der beiden Möglichkeiten fest.


----------



## Bucklew (28. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Ok. Mal angenommen, es geht so das es wie ein Pfannkuchenprinzip nach unten geht, halte ich auch nicht für unmöglich. Wie kann es dann sein, dass das GANZE Gebäude buchstäblich im freien Fall nach unten saust. Die Stahlpfeiler weiter unten, die ja wirklich nicht durch die hitzen hätten angegriffen sein können, sind wie von Explosionssprengsetzen getrennt (Termint) und Tage danach sind noch nach Aussagen von den Leuten, die die Überreste des WTC weggeräumt hatten, noch "Lavaähnlicheflüsse" zu sehen.
> Nach euren Aussagen hätte sich der Stahl zwar verbiegen, aber nicht schmelzen dürfen.
> Genauso hätten doch etwa 200 Meter Stahlpfeiler noch aus dem Boden ragen müssen, da doch nur die oberen Pfeiler beschädigt waren.


Die gesamte obere Partie des Gebäuses ist nach unten gestürtzt und hat dabei sämtliche darunter liegenden Stockwerke pulverisiert und ist dann selbst beim Aufschlag zerbröselt. Klar findet man da Lavaauflüsse, das sind nämlich die Überreste der hinabgestürtzten oberen Stockwerke.

Siehe:
YouTube - 9/11 Archive Footage-South Tower collapsing
ab 1:00 sieht man ganz deutlich, wie sich die äußeren Stahlträger (immerhin das tragende Skelett des WTCs) sich nach außen biegen und ab 1:20 sieht man sehr schön, wie der obere Teil den unteren zermalmt.

Da sieht man es ab 1:50 auch sehr schön:
YouTube - 9/11: South Tower Collapse (ABC Live)


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Was haben jetzt bitte die Juden damit zu tun?!? xD
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt grad noch was rausgesucht wo des gut beschrieben wurde, wie des mit den Sprengungen gewesen sein soll.
> ...


 

Vollkommen richtig.

die tanks der flugzeuge waren nichtmal halbvoll...das ist auch offiziell bekannt. das kerosin verbrennt schlagartig, da kannst du jeden experten fragen. und damit meine ich nicht leute wie wir, sondern richtige experten! und genauso kannst du diese zu dem angeblichen einsturz befragen. Die masse jener ist sich nämlich absolut einig, das es physikalisch unmöglich ist. die träger auf dem bild sind offensichtlich, wie schon erwähnt, mit thermit-schneidladungen geschnitten worden. das ist ganz normaler standard beim gebäudeabriss! das was da runter läuft ist die schlacke von dem stahlträger. das thermit ist auch im schutt gefunden worden! auch das ist offiziell bekannt und nicht erklärt.genau so wird es von professionellen firmen gemacht. das wird alles in den filmen ausführlich erklärt. guckt doch erstmal das material. und natürlich ist es aufgefallen das die vorbereitungen dazu getroffen wurden? der hausmeister, dem ich in jedem fall mehr glaube als allen anderen, erklärt haargenau das einzelne komplette etagen geschlossen und geräumt wurden. und auch erklärt er was er gesehen hat als er eine dieser etagen betrat! 
Die sprengstoffspürhunde wurden einige wochen vorher komplett abgezogen und die arbeitszeiten des sicherheitspersonals verkürzt! schaut euch doch wenigstens das material an bevor ihr argumentiert. und egal wie man den einsturz zu erklären versucht, es ist einfach nicht möglich.
2 identische einstürze in freiem fall...nach einer stunde feuer...wie kann man das nur glauben. ihr seid doch schlaue jungs, ich versteh nicht das man euch solch eine billige lüge unterschieben kann. soetwas offensichtlich falsches? ich würde ja verstehen wenn jemand sagt das er es nicht glauben will, einfach aus dem grund weil er angst vor dieser wahrheit hätte und sich dann wohl das wesen und denken eines jeden ändern würde. aber das offensichtliche zu bestreiten...
hört euch doch mal an was die feuerwehrmänner zu sagen haben, die ganzen zeugen, opfer die überlebt haben, die rettungssanitäter oder die ganzen ersthelfer etc. Diese stempelt ihr in dem moment als lügner ab. Wie kann man sowas ignorieren und dann noch so tun als wäre man ja so solidarisch zu den opfern. es gibt so viele fakten die öffentlich nie genannt werden...  

MfG Terence


----------



## Sash (28. November 2009)

also das du diesen namen geklaut hast ist mies. den armen schauspieler damit zu beleidigen.. aber naja, glaub was du willst nur bitte lass hill daraus.


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

Passend zum Thema kommt heute abend eine Dokumentation auf N24 um 22:05 über 9/11 Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

N24 au ja genau, der Sender, dessen so genannten "Dokus" immer mehr vom Unterhaltungswahn besessen sind


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

War nur ein Hinweis. Ich werde hier sicherlich nicht anfangen zu diskutieren.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. November 2009)

um mal bisl benzin ins feuer zu kippen. Ich bin bestimmt auch ne verschwörung schaut euch das an  

Und nein das hab ich nicht gefaked das is mir selbst grad aufgefallen *lach* 

Trotzdem das ist ein zufallen genauso wie es viele zufälle beim WTC gegeben hat die zum einsturz geführt haben aber sicher nicht mit thermit. Und das bei abrissarbeiten Thermit genuzt wird ist mir komplett neu, vieleicht bei den abräumarbeiten... Aber nen haus mit Thermit zum einsturz zu bringen und dann so das es in sich zusammenfällt ist genauso physikalisch nich möglich. Thermit frisst sich langsam durchs metal und auch nur wenns verdichtet wird.

Aber so langsam wirds mir ehrlich zu blöde weil einige fakten einfach komplett ignoriert werden

@Two Face ach wo die N24 dokus snd doch immer sehr original treu, z.b bei jeder doku über kriegsgerät haben die Amerikaner natürlich das beste vom besten *roofl*


----------



## JePe (28. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Dazu kommt auch das kein einziger Jude ums Leben kam ...!


 
OT
Und das von einem, der an anderer Stelle fuer Toreranz fuer andere Religionen geworben hat ...
/OT


----------



## der Türke (28. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> OT
> Und das von einem, der an anderer Stelle fuer Toreranz fuer andere Religionen geworben hat ...
> /OT



OT

Mein kleiner Bruder war am PC.

Sry der Fand es witzig sowas hin zu schreiben .... 
Bitte um Vergebung


----------



## Scorpioking78 (28. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> OT
> 
> Mein kleiner Bruder war am PC.
> 
> ...



Gäbe es einen Internetpass, könnten wir diese Behauptung leicht überprüfen lassen, gelle?


----------



## Terence Skill (28. November 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> also das du diesen namen geklaut hast ist mies. den armen schauspieler damit zu beleidigen.. aber naja, glaub was du willst nur bitte lass hill daraus.


ich hoffe nicht alle deiner 1156 posts bestehen aus solchem schwachsinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2009)

Hmm, schon wieder so'n oller Verschwörungsthread, der wie all die anderen auch, völlig haltlos ist?  
Was soll der Kram, ist doch schon ausreichend durchgekaut worden?
Ich spar mir mal zu den üblichen Berichten hier entsprechende Kommentare, weils nichts bringt und man es schon häufiger gesagt hat.

Zu der Juden Geschichte.
Es sind ungefähr 78 Juden gestorben und 6 Israelis (ist ja ein Unterschied).
Ebensoviele Muslime sind umgekommen, einige Buddhisten natürlich und andere Religionen. Hauptsächlich natürlich Christen, aber das sollte echt unwichtig sein.
Es sind Menschen gestorben, das ist entscheidend, schrecklich genug und unverzeihlich.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht alle deiner 1156 posts bestehen aus solchem schwachsinn


 
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mit Vokabular a la "Deppen", "Vollidioten" und "Schwachsinn" etwas zurueckhalten ... ? Gerade mit Blick auf Deine "Beitraege". Just a thought.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, schon wieder so'n oller Verschwörungsthread, der wie all die anderen auch, völlig haltlos ist?
> Was soll der Kram, ist doch schon ausreichend durchgekaut worden?
> Ich spar mir mal zu den üblichen Berichten hier entsprechende Kommentare, weils nichts bringt und man es schon häufiger gesagt hat.
> 
> Es sind Menschen gestorben, das ist entscheidend, schrecklich genug und unverzeihlich.



Genau das hab ich bereits am Anfang versucht schon mal klarzustellen, aber iwie ist niemand bereit, sich mit der Situation abzufinden - anscheinend kapieren hier einfach nicht alle, dass niemand von uns was dran ändern kann. 
Dieses Thema hat sowohl geklärte als auch ungeklärte Seiten und die lohnt es sich einfach nicht zu diskutieren - vor allem nicht in einem Hardware-Forum (meiner Meinung ist ein generell HW-Forum der falsche Ort, um über politische Sachverhalte zu debattieren).
Und naja, ob man das bis jetzt als "Diskussion" bezeichnen kann, hmm, wohl eher ein Herumgefuchtel mit irgendwelchen Theorien, und alles, was keine alternative Theorie zur "offiziellen Geschichte" ist wird sofort als falsch und "von der Regierung aufgestellt" bezeichnet. Mann, echt ätzend, aber ich denke, das hört wohl nie auf. Am besten diskutier ich gar nicht mehr mit; mit weniger Teilnehmern ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit geringer, dass dieses Geplapper fortgesetzt wird. 

@Sash: genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. 
Was wohl nur der echte Terence Hill dazu sagen würde...
Hmpf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mit Vokabular a la "Deppen", "Vollidioten" und "Schwachsinn" etwas zurueckhalten ... ? Gerade mit Blick auf Deine "Beitraege". Just a thought.


 
Du hast Groß-und Kleinschreinbung vergessen, war auch nicht der Bringer.


----------



## Axi (28. November 2009)

Naja ^^ Ich glaub es sollte jeder glauben was er glauben will bei solchen Sachen. Wer letzendlich recht hat, wird sich vielleicht mit der Zeit zeigen. Vielleicht auch nicht.

Meines Meinung ist dennoch, das hier sich viel zu viele Zufälle zusammengehäuft haben.
Wenn man natürlich alles hinnimmt, so wie es ist, oder eher gesagt, so wie es uns gesagt wird, kann man mit uns alles machen was man will.

@TwoFace: Vielleicht war es sogar gewollt vom Threadsteller, das es in einem, für dieses Thema neutralen Forum gesetzt wurde, um eben evtl. keine Fanatiker von der einen sowie von der anderen Seite anzusprechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2009)

Wenn man einen Thread mit einem Zitat eröffnet, in dem gesagt wird, dass es einen Thread zum Thema bereits gibt, dann sollte einem klar werden, was mit diesenm Thread geschehen wird



(und die Form, in der hier manche Behauptungen aufgestellt werden, würde fast schon ein paar Punkte rechtfertigen...)


----------

